# itti dlish - how many for newborn?



## Blah11

Think I'm gonna use itti bitti d'lish snap in ones but unsure of quantitys. My plan was to get extra snap ins so I don't need to wash the entire nappy every change. I'd get sime mini boosters for night too.

Recommendations?


----------



## freckleonear

Newborns need to be changed a lot so I would guess you'd need at least 20 nappies. I would recommend against buying all one type of nappy though, in case you don't get on with them. Itti Bittis in particular often don't give a great fit on newborns until their legs start to fatten up a bit. Maybe get a few of several different brands of nappy instead. :)


----------



## Blah11

tbh, i dont want to buy a million different types. I dont like the idea of having to wash an entire nappy every single time and dont really want to use birth to potty ones cos theyre huge and bulky. Are there other ones similar to itti bittis with the ai2 and slim line?


----------



## NuKe

^completely agree. d'lish snap in ones make up 95% of our stash, i LOVE them. but i did order one in small when i was pregnant again and they are actually very very big for a small size nappy! definitely dont just buy one type, theres no guarantee they will work for your lo. took me weeks to find out what worked for us! try teenyfits, lil joeys, bumgenius... get a few and see what works! all depends on your lo's shape and how often they wee etc. :)

but anyway, to answer your question... it depends how often you want to wash and how you will dry them!


----------



## NuKe

whops just missed ur second comment! i would try fuzzibunz, they are pockets so they come apart for washing and are slimline too. :) but again, they may not work for you.


----------



## Blah11

argh, maybe i'm just better waiting until hes born then :( kinda sucks as i wanted to spread the cost but theres no point buying loads of different brands and then find out that i pref itti bittis after all IYKWIM?


eta - im gonna do a nappy wash a day. i do one anyway so one more wont make any difference!


----------



## NuKe

i do a wash a day also! i tumble dry the nappies and we have around 20 in total, thats more than enough. the inserts for sios take agesssssss to dry naturally (around 24 hrs if you're lucky!) so if you don't have a tumbledryer you need to bear this in mind... so you would need enough for 2 days iykwim? I'd say 20-25 as a conservative estimate :) 

have u seen the new itti prints? they are LUSH!

ETA: do bear in mind as well that whatever u dont get on with u can sell on for pretty much what you paid for them!


----------



## Blah11

I do have a tumbledrier yes. its an essential for us LOL


yes, i have seen them :cloud9: Theyre so cute. Think i partly want ittis cos they look better than bumgenius etc (i think theyre really boring looking... im sure they work well though lol).


----------



## NuKe

i totally know wat u mean... I'm constantly lusting after Issy Bears but they are just horrible for us, leak central! If you have a tumbler then I'd say 20 would be fine!


----------



## Blah11

better get saving then :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: if you dont mind preloved, do a fb search for "for sale- pre loved nappies and accessories" or try clothnappytree.com, i bought nearly all ours off there, all like new!


----------



## Hayley90

ohh yayay Blah is gonna be a cloth bum mum :dance:

Im gonna break the mould here and say that i LOVED itti's when Harrison was born, especially All in ones when he was tiny, as the SIOs made him get leg gape... Harrison had skinny legs but he was big enough (9lb!) that his waist etc fitted fine - the AIOs are slimmer than the SIO, hence why they worked. 

It might be worth getting a mixture of AIO & SIO (believe me, AIOs are EASIER to change than putting new inserts in - you still have to take the whole nappy off and put the whole nappy back on again, its just the AIOs already have inserts so they are quicker too! ;) And if youre washing everyday you wont notice the washload difference anyway :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Are you planning to use them from birth? If you are, you would really want to look at low rise/special newborn nappies because otherwise they might be too high and rub on the cord. I've just had a perfectly average 7lb4oz baby and there's no way an itti would be ok yet - they are fairly low rise nappies but the weight range doesn't go low enough for them to be low enough on a newborn, if that makes sense? We're using Lil Joeys, BG Newborns and Bambooties at the moment. I haven't got a BG to hand to check but the LJs and Bambooties are about an inch lower rise than Ittis so they're much better. 

With my first, she was 9lb1oz at birth and had chunky legs and her itti fit well at about 10 days old. 

Can I ask why you don't like the idea of AIOs etc though? We never really managed to use Ittis with a second set of inserts - the outer always got dirty or too wet to use :( The strength of the extra inserts for us was that the outers dry quicker so you could use the second set while the first ones were drying, but we never really managed to just change the inserts at a nappy change.


----------



## Blah11

Rachel_C said:


> Are you planning to use them from birth? If you are, you would really want to look at low rise/special newborn nappies because otherwise they might be too high and rub on the cord. I've just had a perfectly average 7lb4oz baby and there's no way an itti would be ok yet - they are fairly low rise nappies but the weight range doesn't go low enough for them to be low enough on a newborn, if that makes sense? We're using Lil Joeys, BG Newborns and Bambooties at the moment. I haven't got a BG to hand to check but the LJs and Bambooties are about an inch lower rise than Ittis so they're much better.
> 
> With my first, she was 9lb1oz at birth and had chunky legs and her itti fit well at about 10 days old.
> 
> Can I ask why you don't like the idea of AIOs etc though? We never really managed to use Ittis with a second set of inserts - the outer always got dirty or too wet to use :( The strength of the extra inserts for us was that the outers dry quicker so you could use the second set while the first ones were drying, but we never really managed to just change the inserts at a nappy change.

Amelie was 6lb4 so I assume I'd need to wait a good month or so until i can use the 'small' sized nappies, yes. I don't mind AIOs but obviously they take a long time to dry :shrug:

tbh i know nothing about cloth yet LOL still researching and learning.


----------



## princess_bump

i no you like the idea's of itti's hon (i love them, and atm they make up the majority of our roo stash) but would it be worth trying some wraps and prefolds? if you like the idea of tossing the insert and reusing the outer? they do some gorgeous different wraps, and a prefold is just a basic folded insert you pop in :)

we're getting quite a few different nappy's to see what works best, i'm loving the teenyfits right now, but it's what works best for you and your family :D x


----------



## Blah11

No, OH is already against cloth nappies without him having to worry about wraps and prefolds :rofl:

ach i dunno :( might just use disposables for the first few weeks. I dunno if I want to buy a newborn stash for 2 months AND a small baby stash :dohh: cloth is so expensive omg. ive noticed loads of the websites do trial packs so i might buy a few of those so i can try out diff nappies. I know i def want AIO/AI2/pockets though. Really not keen on the wrap ones.


----------



## Hayley90

an itti sio is effectiely a wrap and a prefold though... just with colour-coordinated snaps :lol: 

You can learn heaps from this section, just hang around here you'll pick it up in no time :D


----------



## Blah11

oh :dohh:









:rofl:


----------



## NuKe

re: drying time... when we were first trying out ittis, i bought both AIOs and SIOs... the inners for SIOs take longer to dry than the whole AIO! but tbh as you have a tumbler... drying time *shouldn't* really be an issue!

using sposies for the first few weeks is a good idea, take a look at wee notions though, their small sidesnap pocket nappies fit from 6lbs i think it is, and have a popper at the front wer u can fold the top down to allow the cord to heal!


----------



## NuKe

...probably best to avoid their facebook page if you don't want to get addicted though ;) 90% of their nappies are custom and are seriously gorgeous!


----------



## mommyof3co

I Just got our first itti, it's a small, Preston is about 12lbs now and 11wks and it just fits, I can't imagine it would have fit say 6wks ago..it would have been huge, I really don't think they would work for newborn stage. 

I would also recommend trying a few different types to see what works best. I personally really love BG aio, BG OS pockets (for overnights) and love fuzzi bunz too...but then there are a lot of people who really don't care for fuzzi bunz but for us they are super absorbent and a really good fit. The itti actually isn't all that great of a fit, I won't buy more in smalls, I might try them again when he's ready for mediums


----------



## Blah11

shatter my dreams why dont you :cry:

Okay, think i'll get a few lil joeys, some teenyfits and some BG newborns + fuzzibunz. Any other tiny ones you lot reccomend? 

How long does it take for LOs to grow out of newborn size? Say this LO is average so 7.5lbs?


----------



## NuKe

this was my list wen i was pregnant:

2 x-small fuzzis
2 small itti aios
3 small itti sios
1 flip cover w/ stay dry and organic inserts
3 BG newborns
2 BG V4s
2 small wnss 
2 small bambootys
2 easyfits
2 lil joeys
2 small wn wraps
2 size 1 tots bots stretch
1 small WNNL
2 small BBSS


----------



## Blah11

ok im new at this remember :rofl:

Whats BBSS and WNNL/SS?

WN is wee notions right?


----------



## NuKe

omg sorry lol, i just copied and pasted!

WNNL = wee notions northern lights (fitted, so need a wrap on top)
WNSS = wee notions side snap (theres also WNOS which is wee notions one size, the difference is the OS have the poppers on the front and have the waist tabs coming from the sides to snap ont op of the bit at the front, the SS have the tabs going underneath the front bit and no front (rise) poppers)
BBSS = blueberry sidesnap, they also do BBOS (blueberry onesize), same difference between them as the WNSS/WNOS!

HTH x


----------



## modo

BBSS = Blueberry Side Snaps 

WNNL = Wee Notion Northern Lights (they are fitted nappies that need a wrap)

WNSS = Wee Notions Side Snaps


----------



## Blah11

ah yiu guys are sooo helpful :hugs:


----------



## mommyof3co

Haha sorry to crush your dreams :)

My favorites for Preston were Lil Joeys, XS BG, XS Fuzzi Bunz (which he still fits), then newborn Star Baby designs (fitteds). We just sold off our newborns, except the XS FB, to buy smalls. He technically still fit in all of them, he was right under 12lbs, they were just getting snug so I knew it wouldn't be long.


----------



## Blah11

ok my list i think...

4x lil joeys
5x teenyfits
5x BG newborns
3x bambooty easydry
5x BG v4
5x totsbot easyfit
2x flip staydrys
6x itti SIOs
3x fuzzibunz

:shrug: a mixture of teeny tiny ones and small ones. If I dont have enough tiny ones I can always just supplement with disposables i guess. was gonna get some xs and small fuzzibunz but cant find any online (XS i mean).


----------



## NuKe

they are difficult to find new, the ones i got i got preloved, the good thing about buying sized is that they will only have been used for a few weeks!

ETA: thats a good list :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

You can buy XS direct from FB https://www.fuzzibunzstore.com/proddetail.php?prod=154

ETA here is their seconds store, I know lots of people who have bought from it and most can't even figure out what makes it a second
https://fuzzibunzseconds.net/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=X-Small4-12lbs


----------



## Thumper

I'm going to dare to speak against the crowd here :haha: We used ittis from birth and they worked well for us. I admit the AIOs were much better until his thighs chunked up. He was 8lb1oz. We used a mix in the first few weeks but ittis were definitely our favourites. We had a load which I just sold off :cry: They did take ages to dry though as we have no tumble dryer but we had enough of a mixed stash that it didn't matter.

2 weeks old in a SIO (his cord came off very early-nothing to do with nappies though)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00272-20110331-1402.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blah11

Yeah, hopefully i can get some preloved too. my list is £300ish brand new.


----------



## Blah11

mommyof3co said:


> You can buy XS direct from FB https://www.fuzzibunzstore.com/proddetail.php?prod=154
> 
> ETA here is their seconds store, I know lots of people who have bought from it and most can't even figure out what makes it a second
> https://fuzzibunzseconds.net/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=X-Small4-12lbs

never even thought of going directly :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

Thumper said:


> I'm going to dare to speak against the crowd here :haha: We used ittis from birth and they worked well for us. I admit the AIOs were much better until his thighs chunked up. He was 8lb1oz. We used a mix in the first few weeks but ittis were definitely our favourites. We had a load which I just sold off :cry: They did take ages to dry though as we have no tumble dryer but we had enough of a mixed stash that it didn't matter.
> 
> 2 weeks old in a SIO (his cord came off very early-nothing to do with nappies though)

:cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

:shock:

i have 2 xs fuzzis in white which wer used only a few times by the person i bought them off and never by us!


----------



## lotsakellz

I was convinced that I was going to stick to one brand but then I kept seeing so many lovely nappies on eBay and clothnappytree that I've got a very mixed bag so far! I'm yet to pay full price for a nappy, even a new one (with the exception of eBay cheapies but the most I've paid for one is £5, least £2.70!). 
Here's my list so far
10 BG nb
2 Lil Joeys
5 small ittis (4 SIO, 1 dlish with flap out insert?!)
3 small bambootys
4 xs fuzzibunz
1 teenyfit
2 bambooty easy nights. 
Then I've got loads of btp ready for when baby chunks up!!
Haven't got them all yet, waiting for postie to deliver!


----------



## Hayley90

Yay Thumper you were the same as me!! 


Blah, your list looks pretty good, is pretty similar to what i would get too :thumbup:
I still have a few teeny ones hanging around (blueberry mini deluxe anyone... its like 5 inches high! :rofl:)

ALso, just FYI - despite harrison being 9lb 2.5, and 56cm long - smalls fitted him until he was almost 5 months old. Dont assume you will have a baby that grows fast ;) I think i could still get the BBMD on him until he was 5 months, when 'technically' they only fit the tiniest of tiny newborns! He is still in medium ittis now, its all about the leg/waist ratio... larges have massive leg gape atm! x


----------



## Blah11

amelie is petite but had chunky monkey thighs when she was smaller. Thinning out now thank god for her LOL Maybe this LO will have chunkier leggys too. I keep reading you should get 3-9 months out of smalls :shrug:

Gonna need to stalk clothnappytree and the cloth sales on here for the next 15 weeks!


----------



## NuKe

my god, theres no way poppy wud have got into a small at 9 months! She was in larges wen we started cloth just after she turned 1! But she is all tummy and thighs, the rest is pretty lanky and shes very tall like me, but shes got thunder thighs... Also like me!


----------



## Thumper

Billy was a skinny rake until 3 months and smalls began to stop fitting him. I was surprised as I thought we'd get loads longer. He was out of all his smalls by 4 months. Hoping mediums will last a little longer but he fits BTP nicely now so most of our stash is made up of them now


----------



## mommyof3co

Hayden wore small Fuzzi bunz from the time we bought them at 6mo until he potty trained at 3 lol...mediums were always too big, in that brand at least


----------



## hanelei

We are itti bitti fans- my little boy was 7lb 12oz at birth but long and lean and his legs were much too skinny for small itti AIOs or SIOs until he was about a month old, there were huge gaps. Now at 4 months he's 15.5lb and still on the lean side but he'll be growing out of the smalls soon so I'm glad I didn't buy too many since there isn't really a market to sell them on here in Japan. We will be able to use them with the next baby though.

He has fit the medium ittis since he was about 2.5 months- seems like there's a lot of crossover in sizing! At first I was more into the SIOs but now I find the AIOs less hassle and easier to fit without leg gape. We have some tuttos as well which I sometimes use as a night nappy- the bigger he gets the less bulky they look so I think they'll look quite trim once he's 1 year or older. They're also easier to replace the inserts in without washing the cover although I've only done this occasionally.

Our other favourite brand is Fuzzibunz- he didn't fit the S size until he was about 2 months, didn't try the XS as they weren't available here. Looks like he will get plenty more wear out of the Ss. We also have some mediums which we use if all the others are in the wash, and he has fit those on the smallest setting since 3 months, although I'm mostly trying to save them until he's older and the others are wearing out. 

We ordered some of the new limited edition itti prints this month, can't wait until my parents bring them over when they visit next month! :flower:


----------



## Thumper

mommyof3co said:


> Hayden wore small Fuzzi bunz from the time we bought them at 6mo until he potty trained at 3 lol...mediums were always too big, in that brand at least

Billy has been in medium Fuzzibuns for a month :rofl: I didn't realise how chunky he was! :haha: they have loads of growth in them though as we still have them on the smallest settings.


----------



## Hayley90

i dont like fuzzibunz :wacko: :(


----------



## NuKe

i love fuzzis! esp the adjustable leg elastic!


----------



## Blah11

Ive started my stash :D 5 itti bittis dlish in small and 2 Blueberry sidesnaps in small :)


----------



## NuKe

nice! have they arrived yet?? what colours did u go for?


----------



## Blah11

Peppermint, lime, red, navy and royal blue itti and the bb are dark purple and dark green. Not got them yet, hopefully today!


----------



## NuKe

nice! the red and lime are 2 of my faves, along with yellow and jade! the lime is SO bright! (i have one in small stashed away for baby #2 ;) )


----------



## Hayley90

The lime ittis are gorgeous, i love the navy too... it matches with so many boy clothes! 
You might find the BBs come up big around the legs, our smalls were a bit loose for a while, but they are pretty bombproof we found so when they do fit they will be worth the wait! x


----------



## Blah11

yeah, i dont expect them to fit from day 1 which is why im gonna get some xs fuzzibunz, BG newborn, teenyfits, lil joeys etc!

I wanted the jade but its discontinued and there was none on the itti bitti site left :( got the navy, peppermint and blue for £8.77!


----------



## NuKe

its been discontinued?!?! wtf!!! *goes on hunt to find one*


----------



## Blah11

Yep so is the navy and royal blue :s and some other girly colours.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I haven't tried tutto's on a small baby but I find they work really well on Tegan (she's 23lbs) so you could perhaps buy a couple of those too :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

:shock: Jade is my favourite! I just bought a jade tutto and I LOVE it


----------



## princess_bump

Yep i saw all the colours they're getting rid of :( Such a shame, like the bubblegum in SIO and AIO grr!

Sounds like the start of a fab of a stash blahh :yipee: i'm loving putting our's together atm :yipee:


----------



## NuKe

im gutted, i dont get it? why are they keeping the chocolate but getting rid of jade and bubblegum?! jade is one of the nicest and they dont hang around for long wen someones selling them preloved!


----------



## princess_bump

i was wondering that too hon, it seems so unfair getting rid of the lovely bright colours! x


----------



## Blah11

They're maybe phasing out the dlish colours cos.jade tuttos are still available on the itti website.


----------



## Hayley90

Yeah i think its the d'lish that they are cutting colours on, because the tutto is more popular now :D 

I think they just wanna persuade people to buy those tbh. Its better value to buy a tutto anyway :D

I sold all our solid coloured smalls :( Wish id kept them, i had a full rainbow! x


----------



## Blah11

I will prob just get tuttos when he's ready for mediums, I just figured they'd be quite bulky on a small baby.


----------



## buttonnose82

we never got on with itti's, his legs were always way too skinny and got loads of leaks as a result, I was gutted because they are sooooooooo beautiful!

I want too try with them again now he is older but can justify spending money on them if they don't work for us still when I know what does work for him :(


----------



## modo

Ittis used to be terrible for us in mediums when started cloth diapering at 7 months but they work really well now in size large.


----------



## NuKe

its amazing how much their shape changes eh? and how certain nappies dont work well then a few months later they do!


----------



## modo

Tell me about it :lol: I sold so many napies in the early days that I ended up buying again :dohh:


----------

